# updated dragon pics



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the dragons lookin pretty good... starting to show off lots of orange---


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn-He is really starting to come around-Has to be the nicest one on this site :nod:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks!-yeah i hadnt realized how much shes grown until i looked at the pics... and the crazy thing is with her colors looking as good as they do she is about to do a shed of her main body--- its been awhile since that part has shed and is looking pretty dull at times so i know its gonna go soon-

excellent personality tho- i dont handle her near as much as i should but yet everytime i take her out she is good and she even eats from my hand--


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats a really nice dragon just beautiful in colour congrats


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks dude- here color keeps getting better--- should turn out to be solid bright orange eventually... shes about 12" total length now--- as a female what size should i expect her to get???


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

19-26 inches


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats sounds pretty big dude- i thought she'd stay under 20? no?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That's a good looking dragon


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

danggg, she got big!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

looks awsome, I cant believe how big shes gotten


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Man thats cool its got lots of orange.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pretty cool KoK! Is his name Brett?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> Pretty cool KoK! Is his name Brett?


thanks pygo... and its a she- her name is Sunny, short for Sunshine..... she loves the sun-


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Lookin' good!

I wish my dragon, Tequila, had those types of colours. But he was a rescue, more or less, and so I can't be overly torn up over that.

Don't you have two now?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I knew someone would ask that--- I did decide about a month ago to sell my second dragon--- having two of them was alot more work than I thought it was gonna be! Double the sh*t, double the food, double the time---- Sunny was hand picked by me and I will never get rid of her--- shes a beut-


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweet dragon!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I knew someone would ask that--- I did decide about a month ago to sell my second dragon--- having two of them was alot more work than I thought it was gonna be! Double the sh*t, double the food, double the time---- Sunny was hand picked by me and I will never get rid of her--- shes a beut-


Okay. Just making sure I'm not going crazy.

She is a very nice dragon.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

hes nice and bright


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

shes actually hours away from shedding as i type... so as soon as she does i will add a couple more new pics of her in this thread-


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i remember seeing a pic of her a while ago. Sure is nice looking. looks pretty expensive. Got a question tho, do they smell? it looks like it would be an interesting pet to keep.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

they do not smell at all... daily cleaning is necessary as they go once to twice a day--- and as far as being interesting? dragons are as interesting of a lizard to keep as there is imo.... VERY cool pet!!!


----------

